

If your teacher likes you, you might get better grades - alexcasalboni
http://www.mprnews.org/story/2015/02/22/npr-teachers-pets

======
skilesare
Water is wet?

To be more constructive, did we need to study about this? This seems like
common sense to me.

~~~
mtVessel
Nonsense. Next you'll be telling me that attractive people make more money and
get promoted more often.

